# More Betta Sketches :D



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Me again  I am doing more betta sketches, here's an example


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow, we are quite a few number of artists on this forum. 
Great work Bailmint.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks


----------

